# Marketing & advertising



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We are doing an great job at attracting members to our club, but we need to consider other methods.

One restriction is cost. So placing an A4 page ad in Evo for 12 issues, might be a slight problem  : ;D

I'd like to canvass ideas on how we might achieve a low cost advertising/marketing campaign.

Obviously we have 3 thousand flyers printed and will be doing more soon. Approx 400 of these glossy flyers were distributed at the London midnight meet.... The rest of the flyers will probably be distributed at regional meets. We need to find a good way of getting the flyers to each meet.

An advert has gone into the Audi Driver March issue.

I'm exploring the possibility to link the ttoc site from other VAG sites (and vice versa)....

We will be placing flyers with dealers soon....

Any other ideas? and remember low or no cost.....

Lastly I'd like to thank Kell for printing the flyers  and Jonah for cutting them.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Mark and gang

We could write a press release and send it out to relative media. We could include a 'visual' of how the mag will look.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark ,
Following our brief chat about this on Saturday night, I have staggered in from my sick bed with the following comments...

Once you have mailed out to all the Uk dealers (140 plus ?) the regional guys , either the members living and using the dealer or the regional event rep, can call in to follow up with more flyers.
We need the flyer to get into every TT that visits the dealer.
Not just dealers though, dont forget the specialists such as Forge, AMD. etc

As for the adverts, like the one in Audi Driver (Mark wasnt that a free press release not a paid for advert?) you should not just target the Audi only mags. Dont forget to send this press release to all the car mags, easy to do by e-mail, that way you can send the jpg of the TTOC logos to be published with the press release.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Good ideas TTotal. Many of the 'Classics' type magazines have Club features and pages every month - I've not seen the press release but that could be a good place to start, and follow up with monthly / quarterly emails reporting on events and upcoming specials. We could also target local motor clubs - there may be a list available from the RAC MSA for example.

We could use the 'Flashing' campaign for example - or 2004 Le Mans - anything a bit different which could get us free column space

Rob


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Another thought , will we keep a log or send in reg no's of cars we have fly posted or is this breaking rules (there is bound to be one about keeping information like this) Just that it will pi** owners off plus make us look too desperate for members ...

Just a thought...............


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

well i got 3000 flyers here and was thinking of hiring a plane and dropping them over london  ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Jonah, 
Any day this week there's been 10 or 12 TTs in the Car Park at work - why don't we get others to look out. I will leaflet them tomorrow - been printing out at home tonight (except the Denim Blue one that hasn't seen a bucket of water in 12 months) - have we got a flyer which says your TT needs a wash ?
Rob


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Jonah,
> Any day this week there's been 10 or 12 TTs in the Car Park at work - why don't we get others to look out. I will leaflet them tomorrow - been printing out at home tonight (except the Denim Blue one that hasn't seen a bucket of water in 12 months) - have we got a flyer which says your TT needs a wash ?
> Rob


have you got a big car park at work or is everyone a TT Driver??

Why don't you get TTotal to put

TTOC in large print on the side of his car - if you can find room ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The press release thing is a good idea - I meant to mention, but completely forgot - that I saw a small article in Auto Express about the (I think) A2 owner's club.

I meant to mention it, but my memory is shi7. :-[


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Have heard NuTTs mention about stickers for the TTOC for our cars... May be able to squeeze you in somewhere !

Thanks Donnaroo ! x


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Donna
We have got a big car park at work - when they were building the site there was a bloody big hole that used to be a gravel pit - so we now have a 2 floor underground car park the size of 2 football pitches as that was easier than filling it in. Most people drive Beemers though.
I was going to do a little wind up and say that I worked at an Audi Centre hence all the TTs! 8)


----------

